# Urticating hair report



## barabootom (Apr 19, 2008)

I have been keeping T's for a long time.  I have always had some itching from tarantulas but nothing major.  I have never really taken urticating hairs too seriously.  However, a few weeks back I had a bad exposure of urticating hairs from T blondi.  This is my experience.

At first, slight annoyance.  After a few hours my hand itched unbearably.  The only thing that would help ease the itching was putting my hand under very hot tap water and then dipping it in very cold water.  That trick would stop the itching for many hours.  The next day my hand was quite swollen.  My hand stayed swollen for a full week.  The itching would come and go during that time.  The swelling eased after the first week, but one finger is still swollen.  After the swelling went down I had little bumps on the area affected by the hairs.  The bumps went away a few days later.  Now my skin feels rough and is beginning to peal.  That may be from the hairs, or that may be from the 50 hot water baths I gave my hand for nearly 2 weeks.  Anyway, no real harm done but I wouldn't want to repeat it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mitchell123 (Apr 20, 2008)

I know what you mean i also found out about the hot water trick. It took like 2 months before itching was totally gone. I kept getting these little blisters between my fingers.The pain of the burning hot water actually feld good compared too the itching from the hairs.


----------



## barabootom (Apr 20, 2008)

That's exactly it.  It was pleasurable to burn my hand to stop the itching.  I felt like a masoquist.  At work when the itching started, I'd go to the bathroom and put my hand under the hottest water I could and actually feel pleasure.  Now I don't feel so bad.  Thanks for posting.  I just hope it doesn't take me 2 months to be completely over it.


----------



## dragyn5 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Great cure for itching...*

I just discovered this a few days ago. I was cleaning some old cages and got some hairs up under my skin and was going nuts!!!!:wall: 

I filled a rubber glove (I used one for hair dying) with aloe vera gel and put my hand in and taped it closed. I left it on for about 3 hours. I still have the bumps but there is no itching and it has been about 3-4 days now. 

Good luck!!!

Heidi


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 27, 2008)

*Urticating hairs from multiple different species*

Have gotten these hairs on me on multiple occasions. It feels a lot like powdered fiberglass on the skin. Effects consist of having a minor itching sensation and nothing more. Have gotten B. smithi hairs in my eyes before and that is a little more painful and not recommended. Over all i dont see why people complain about this stuff like they are dying or something, its nowhere near as bad as poison ivy or anything along those lines. To relieve the itch just take a hot shower, and i mean HOT shower, rub the affected area in a downward motion (this helps me at least) and pop a couple benadryl. No biggy 
-Nate

EDIT- Do NOT itch the affected area, this will just worsen things. Instead, slap the affected area this will temporarily relieve the itch and not cause things to get worse


----------



## barabootom (Apr 27, 2008)

shammer4life said:


> Over all i dont see why people complain about this stuff like they are dying or something, its nowhere near as bad as poison ivy or anything along those lines.
> 
> ...To relieve the itch just take a hot shower, and i mean HOT shower
> ...pop a couple benadryl.
> ...slap the affected area this will temporarily relieve the itch


Doesn't sound like no biggy to me.  Everyone. I'm sure is a little different.  I've had smithi hairs on me with almost no effect, but my hands still itch 3 weeks out with the blondi hairs.  I have almost no reaction to poison ivy and as a kid I used to raise dozens of species of automeris moths from all over before they changed the import laws, changing the larvae from sleeve to sleeve by hand with no effect.  Once in Costa Rica I was walking a long a small stream cutting the leaves with a machete so I could see the ground becuase I had had several close encounters with fer de lance, and under one of the leaves was a wasp nest I didn't see until too late.  I was stung 20 times on the face and was sore for 1 hour with no other effect.  I always thought I was practically immune to this stuff until I got the blondi.  It was an unbearable itch and swollen fingers and peeling skin.  To me it was a BIG biggy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 28, 2008)

I understand, indeed different people probably react in different ways. Ill probably say oh it isnt anything then come across a species that drives me up the walls itching. We shall see.
-Nate


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2008)

I agree with Barabootom.

Since I bought my first T Blondi (Now I have 8) a year ago,..this might sound crazy but is true; My hands and forearms itch every single day.

I got somehow used to the sensation, but the first months were really horrible,It keeped me awake, to the point I was about to give up on the hobby, or at least on the T blondis.

I believe im specially sensitive to the T Blondi hairs type, because it is not nearly as bad with any other specie.
It doesnt matter how covered i am when working on a blondi enclosure, the itch just never stoped since i brought them home.

I got used ot it, but its kind of ridiculous being itchy for a year 

PS: I have never toke Benadryl or any other medicament for the itch.


----------



## ShellsandScales (Jul 21, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> I understand, indeed different people probably react in different ways. Ill probably say oh it isnt anything then come across a species that drives me up the walls itching. We shall see.
> -Nate


You know I was agreeing with you on every one being babies about the hairs. However it is possible for someone to develope sensitivity over time to the hairs. I've talked to several people that have had that happen to them. I myself am noticing minor irritation when there was none before handling the exact same spider so its not even necissarily a species to species thing. I assume its an allergic reaction. I know people that gain or loose allergic sensativity to pet dander over a period of time. I myself used to get allergy shots growing up and was allergically sensitive to over 100 things and now have almost no allergic sensativities. I used to be able to eat bananas and now after not eating them for a couple of years they make my esophagus itch unbearably. Also the last year or so I've been gradually getting more and more sensative to urticating hairs. Just my long term observations. Allercig sensitivity is a very strange thing.


----------



## gambite (Jul 21, 2008)

Anithistamines. Lots of them. While I have not been haired enough to need anything more than a warm washing, I think antihistamines would help a LOT with the itching, seeing as its an allergic reaction and all.


----------



## D-back (Jul 21, 2008)

ShellsandScales said:


> I assume its an allergic reaction.


While manipulating with/in the enclosure, I wear rubber gloves all the time. Not because of the itching...There is a possibility to develop an allergic reaction to those hairs and then....adios new world species...:8o I know people who had to stop keeping T's with urticating hairs because of that allergy...


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 21, 2008)

many folks become even more sensitive over time. You NW keepers are strange folks lol.
Rev


----------



## robc (Jul 21, 2008)

barabootom said:


> I have been keeping T's for a long time.  I have always had some itching from tarantulas but nothing major.  I have never really taken urticating hairs too seriously.  However, a few weeks back I had a bad exposure of urticating hairs from T blondi.  This is my experience.
> 
> At first, slight annoyance.  After a few hours my hand itched unbearably.  The only thing that would help ease the itching was putting my hand under very hot tap water and then dipping it in very cold water.  That trick would stop the itching for many hours.  The next day my hand was quite swollen.  My hand stayed swollen for a full week.  The itching would come and go during that time.  The swelling eased after the first week, but one finger is still swollen.  After the swelling went down I had little bumps on the area affected by the hairs.  The bumps went away a few days later.  Now my skin feels rough and is beginning to peal.  That may be from the hairs, or that may be from the 50 hot water baths I gave my hand for nearly 2 weeks.  Anyway, no real harm done but I wouldn't want to repeat it.


This is exactly how I used to get but after repeat exsposure I am almosy immiune to the hairs.....I can know pic a blondi bare handed and no effect. This leads me to believe the more exsposure the less it irritatyes you.....rob


----------



## D-back (Jul 21, 2008)

robc said:


> This is exactly how I used to get but after repeat exsposure I am almosy immiune to the hairs.....I can know pic a blondi bare handed and no effect. This leads me to believe the more exsposure the less it irritatyes you.....rob


Hi! Each person is a unique individual. You are lucky. But I know people who reacted the opposite way. It IS POSSIBLE to become allergic to urticating hairs. In fact, it's possible to develop an allergic reaction to a lot of things ( nearly everything- food, animals, pollen, metal, etc.).....Of course not everybody can develop an allergic reaction to these things. Genetics plays a major role....If somebody is already allergic, he HAVE TO be careful with those hairs....or at least should...


----------



## ErgoProxy (Jul 21, 2008)

I have to agree that it can differ from person to person AND that some species may cause a higher degree of itching (I believe T. blondi and many of the Brachypelma species have some of the types of urticating hairs that are most irritating to most people/,mammals..theres is more than one type and not every species has every type, most only 1 or 2).

I've had one experience with it way in the past from a Aphonopelma chalcodes (of all things), and recall it to be a mild itch. I knew it was from the hairs since I view my arm with a dissecting steroscope and saw the hairs embedded in the outer layers of my skin (which was in a very soft spot on my wrist). 

Since then I occasionally get a minor itching sensation after cleaning/feeding some of my New Worlds (not the Avics though   ) but it subsides right off or right after a minor washing of my hands/arms.

But then I have some "touch skin" and also don't get effects from the poison ivy chemicals either!


----------



## ShellsandScales (Jul 21, 2008)

gambite said:


> Anithistamines. Lots of them. While I have not been haired enough to need anything more than a warm washing, I think antihistamines would help a LOT with the itching, seeing as its an allergic reaction and all.


I think thats a good idea if the symptoms become more severe than minor irritation. Something to possibly keep in mind is that if you have a reaction (and its not extremely severe) and you intend to keep working with tarantulas, not to shield yourself too much from it. I have seen plenty of cases when someone develops an allergy and removes that stimulus from there environment. Then later when exposed, the reaction is much more severe. However if you do keep exposing yourself, in moderation, it gives your body a chance to counteract the effects and build an immunity. The body is an amazing thing. Everything in moderation though or you can end up going in the other direction and making it worse. Just an observation and it may not work for every one but out of the over 100 things I used to be allergic to, now only a handful still affect me.


----------



## D-back (Jul 21, 2008)

ShellsandScales said:


> The body is an amazing thing.


I agree with you....the human body is truly amazing 
Immunologists use a form of therapy called systematic desensitisation. During this therapy the patient receives small, increasing doses from the substance to which he has the allergy. However, this requires standardizated conditions- like the precise use of the required doses and you have to stay healthy..for example if you have the flu, you have to stop with the treatment etc....
It is possible that in the case of some people- more frekvently they are young adults- the symptoms of the allergy become milder or even "disappear"...but the illness can return even after years and sometimes the symptoms are worse than in the past... ..........Rubber gloves arn't expensive and can protect the skin on your hand from the hairs......of course they don't protect your face, neck or legs but I still think it's worth it...


----------



## ShellsandScales (Jul 21, 2008)

D-back said:


> It is possible that in the case of some people- more frequently they are young adults- the symptoms of the allergy become milder or even "disappear"...but the illness can return even after years and sometimes the symptoms are worse than in the past... ..........Rubber gloves arn't expensive and can protect the skin on your hand from the hairs......of course they don't protect your face, neck or legs but I still think it's worth it...


Very good point. I definitely failed to mention that earlier.


----------



## dovii88 (Jul 21, 2008)

that sucks..i got a mexican red knee get me once..and it sucked


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jul 21, 2008)

when my goliath would get me it would leave a scapy rash all up my arm that itched like crazy but it never lasted for more than a day or so


----------



## badintentionz (Aug 18, 2008)

dovii88 said:


> that sucks..i got a mexican red knee get me once..and it sucked


I got my first T a 2-3yr old female B. Smithi about 3 months ago. When I got her back handled her to transfer her into her new home she seemed a bit nervous and began kicking up hairs, had a very slight itch for 30mins or so but that was about it. Sometimes when im changing her water if she's near she may kick up hairs but never had a problem since, so now when she starts kicking up hairs I just let her get on with it!


----------



## barabootom (Aug 19, 2008)

robc said:


> This is exactly how I used to get but after repeat exsposure I am almosy immiune to the hairs.....I can know pic a blondi bare handed and no effect. This leads me to believe the more exsposure the less it irritatyes you.....rob


I still get exposed to urticating hairs from brachys and nhandus and parahybana and usually have minor itching for less than a day (no big deal), but the blondi itching was far more severe.  Unfortunately I can't keep that specie.  It's the only one that really gets me.  I still have small lumps between a few fingers from my exposure from months back.  

I've seen those pictures of you handling those huge blondis.  My respects.  I'd swell up and itch for a long time.   Otherwise I'd keep a few, they're great T's.


----------



## BlackVenom (Nov 17, 2010)

*T. Blondi Hairs*

I also get it bad from T. blondi hairs. A couple of weeks ago my blondi molted and I went to check on her. Which I'm always nervous about her when she molts and before I do this I put on a long sleeve t-shirt, rubber gloves, and a gas mask lol. It looks like I'm getting ready for chemical warfare. So I lifted her hide and she looked great and she looked huge I'd say shes around 8 inch's now. Before I knew it I felt a little tingle on my face and I knew I was doomed. The next day my hands hand tiny blisters on them and my body was covered with little red dots looks very similar to the chicken pox's. I've had this happen multiple times so I knew the routine a lot of hot & cold showers which barely helps. I've had this happen almost every time I go near her and my body's reaction is the same every time. The part that amazes me is how like this time I felt it the tingle on my cheek and by the next day it is all over my body. Which I have heard it gets into your blood stream and that must be true. By the way its been 3 weeks and I still itch!


----------



## captmarga (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a question in line with the above post.  IN looking at the photos of the U hairs, they are hooked to cause irritation.  Has anyone tried using a mud-mask or wax/hair removal product on their hands IMMEDIATELY after being haired... and if so, has it made a difference?  

Does the reaction become systemic because of prolonged exposure?  (IE, the irritant hasn't been removed completely, so the body goes into overdrive.) 

I used a clay mask after being stung by stinging nettle, and it made a huge difference.  Just a thought. 

Marga


----------



## Tindalos (Nov 17, 2010)

I've noticed that only during certain times of the day I itch, for example only in the morning i itch really bad.

what i have found so far that helps 
-hot-old water method
-duct tape.. not as good as others but still helps
-hot wax.. this has help the most. i just melt wax on my hands let it cool and harden and then start picking away.. not only does it help but, it also kills time if you are very bored and looks really cool as if you were some monster from a 50's B movie.


----------



## maxxxieee (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a rather large L. Difficilis (just molted the other day!) and I know what you mean about the hairs.  He (Leo) lets me handle him regularly and does not flick hairs nor bite surprising to many of us.  His temperament is wonderful.  The hairs, tho, seem to find me regardless when cleaning his area.  I found that cold water and then use Aveeno moisturing lotion along with a card of sorts (like a credit card) scraping only one direction works great to work out those hairs without any after effects!


----------



## Dr Who (Jul 5, 2012)

maxxxieee said:


> I have a rather large L. Difficilis (just molted the other day!) and I know what you mean about the hairs.  He (Leo) lets me handle him regularly and does not flick hairs nor bite surprising to many of us.  His temperament is wonderful.  The hairs, tho, seem to find me regardless when cleaning his area.  I found that cold water and then use Aveeno moisturing lotion along with a card of sorts (like a credit card) scraping only one direction works great to work out those hairs without any after effects!


Yep i use the card trick too, although lately I've been using the blunt end of a kitchen knife instead.. just closer within reach i guess and works just as well.
Instead of cold water i use (luke-)warm water, my logic being that should open the pores on the skin a little more but i could be dead wrong.


----------



## jas (Dec 6, 2016)

barabootom said:


> I have been keeping T's for a long time.  I have always had some itching from tarantulas but nothing major.  I have never really taken urticating hairs too seriously.  However, a few weeks back I had a bad exposure of urticating hairs from T blondi.  This is my experience.
> 
> what if the u-hairs will go to the throat??


----------



## Paiige (Dec 6, 2016)

I got hit with the hairs once - doing some tank maintenance with a grumpy B boehmei inside. She has this plant that she loves to dig up and leave in her water dish/hide/anywhere that's inconvenient so I decided to replant it. Well, she didn't like that, I got hit, and that was that. Didn't feel any itching/burning for about ten minutes and then it felt like the same overbearing itch you get when you have a healing tattoo, with a little bit of burning on top. Took a Benadryl and rubbed some aloe on it and took a hot shower and that seemed to do it. The next day I had a rash of mildly itchy small blisters on the affected area but they went away within 48 hours.


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 6, 2016)

They probably wont reply as it is a very old post. 

I'm sure inhaling UH is also a terrible experience. It has not happened to me yet.. well not that I am aware of.


----------



## Paiige (Dec 6, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> They probably wont reply as it is a very old post.


Ughhh I try so hard to be aware of the dates 

My friend's father inhaled some U-hairs once. His smithi was crawling on his face, got close to his mouth, he breathed, she kicked - ended with him in the hospital being pumped full of steroids and as far as I'm aware he's never handled a T since.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 6, 2016)

Paiige said:


> I got hit with the hairs once - doing some tank maintenance with a grumpy B boehmei inside. She has this plant that she loves to dig up and leave in her water dish/hide/anywhere that's inconvenient so I decided to replant it. Well, she didn't like that, I got hit, and that was that. Didn't feel any itching/burning for about ten minutes and then it felt like the same overbearing itch you get when you have a healing tattoo, with a little bit of burning on top. Took a Benadryl and rubbed some aloe on it and took a hot shower and that seemed to do it. The next day I had a rash of mildly itchy small blisters on the affected area but they went away within 48 hours.


I hear Brachy hairs are the worst. I have been flicked at countless times by mine and have yet to feel anything.. yet. I only hope it stays this way. I had a boehmei that was crazy flicker and surprised I hadnt felt any of them


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 6, 2016)

Paiige said:


> Ughhh I try so hard to be aware of the dates
> 
> My friend's father inhaled some U-hairs once. His smithi was crawling on his face, got close to his mouth, he breathed, she kicked - ended with him in the hospital being pumped full of steroids and as far as I'm aware he's never handled a T since.


..Yeah a Brachy on the face is a terrible idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paiige (Dec 6, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> I had a boehmei that was crazy flicker and surprised I hadnt felt any of them


I had never suffered a direct hit before. This little lady loves to kick over absolutely nothing and I'd imagine during normal maintenance I've come into contact with them with no adverse effects - but this time I caught her at close range and I think she was napping and I scared her so it was game over


----------



## EulersK (Dec 6, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> I hear Brachy hairs are the worst. I have been flicked at countless times by mine and have yet to feel anything.. yet. I only hope it stays this way. I had a boehmei that was crazy flicker and surprised I hadnt felt any of them


We all have different reactions. I just got a B. boehmei from @Travis21v4 and he reported terrible experiences with the hair. Sure, the setae doesn't tickle, but I wouldn't say it's much more than a mild itch. To me, Euathlus has the worst setae in the hobby. Worse than Brachys, worse than T. stirmi, worse than anything I've ever kept. The first time I cleaned my E. truculentus enclosure (without gloves), I actually ended up with blisters. Terrible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 6, 2016)

EulersK said:


> We all have different reactions. I just got a B. boehmei from @Travis21v4 and he reported terrible experiences with the hair. Sure, the setae doesn't tickle, but I wouldn't say it's much more than a mild itch. To me, Euathlus has the worst setae in the hobby. Worse than Brachys, worse than T. stirmi, worse than anything I've ever kept. The first time I cleaned my E. truculentus enclosure (without gloves), I actually ended up with blisters. Terrible.


Its funny you say that. I have only had what I would call reactions to 2 species I have kept. One being Euathlus parvulus and the other Thrixopelma ockerti (and they cant stop flicking ). 

Parvulus is similar to truculentus I suppose. The truculentus that I acquired last month hasnt flicked any at me yet. I would imagine them being the same


----------



## Quixtar (Dec 7, 2016)

There are several different types of urticating hairs found in different taxa. I'm not so much affected by Brachypelma hair, but much more affected by Xenesthis hair for example.

Also, I became more sensitive to urticating hairs over time rather than developing immunity.


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a friend, who unpacked several imported _T.blondi _one day.  Got haired several times and inhaled the hairs as well. This is a long term Tarantula keeper with no previous reaction but he told me that he had a severe allergic reaction and had extreme difficulty breathing. He was hospitalized so my advice is to be careful.

I still have no serious adverse reaction to _Theraphosa_ hair. I got haired the other day while putting together a male _T.apophysis_ with the female and this species is supposed to be the worst. Mild itching for a few minutes and that was it.


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 8, 2016)

I get the most severe reactions from my B.smithi. She flicks a lot and also a lot more u-hairs per flick. Second comes Avicularia, but fortunately they don't flick, so I only have to be careful when opening enclosure and cleaning/rehouse. 
My reaction has grown from a mild itchin to bumps and blisters that itch like crazy for a week. Even duct tape does not take care of all of them.


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 8, 2016)

I get the most severe reactions from my B.smithi. She flicks a lot and also a lot more u-hairs per flick. Second comes Avicularia, but fortunately they don't flick, so I only have to be careful when opening enclosure and cleaning/rehouse. 
My reaction has grown from a mild itchin to bumps and blisters that itch like crazy for a week. Even duct tape does not take care of all of them.


----------



## Ddannison (Dec 8, 2016)

My only kickers are my subadult 0.1 GBB, my Juvie 0.1 A. brocklehursti and my 0.1 (suspect) L. stratus. luckily I don't get much of a reaction from any of them.


----------



## Paiige (Dec 8, 2016)

Ddannison said:


> My only kickers are my subadult 0.1 GBB, my Juvie 0.1 A. brocklehursti and my 0.1 (suspect) L. stratus. luckily I don't get much of a reaction from any of them.


My GBB is a kicker too - but for some reason it's only after a molt. When he emerges from his hide post-molt he'll put on a little show and kick for a solid 30 seconds or so, spinning around in circles like he's getting used to the feeling of his new legs and bum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ddannison (Dec 8, 2016)

Paiige said:


> My GBB is a kicker too - but for some reason it's only after a molt. When he emerges from his hide post-molt he'll put on a little slow and kick for a solid 30 seconds or so, spinning around in circles like he's getting used to the feeling of his new legs and bum


Oh wow! that must be an impressive show. I've never noticed mine doing anything like that. my pair are both in their hides In premolt (hoping this is his last one!) maybe I'll get a show when they come out


----------



## Paiige (Dec 8, 2016)

Ddannison said:


> Oh wow! that must be an impressive show. I've never noticed mine doing anything like that. my pair are both in their hides In premolt (hoping this is his last one!) maybe I'll get a show when they come out


I hope so! I think my (suspected) boy is just a strange one though. He's not a big webber and is scared of everything and does not display any typical GBB behavior. So his little show might just be because he's a weirdo.


----------

